# Toothpaste, Ratty, and Po



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been here for a year so I guess it's time to officially introduce our three boys. They are just over year old. Toothpaste is the black and white and is from someone who ended up with two accidental litters when she got females for her kids and the other two are from the same place as Toothpaste's mother. Ratty is the gray and white and Po is the blue. I think it's interesting that even though they are all adults, Ratty and Po are quite a bit smaller that Toothpaste.

Anyway! The pics are from just a few days ago when the rats were out on the couch and Toothpaste and Po had fallen asleep and my son layed down next to them. He was petting Toothpaste when Toothpaste put his head right in his hand. Such a nice moment and my son was in heaven.










Well, Ratty decided he didn't want to be left out so he managed to sardine himself into the box as well. This picture doesn't show it, but Toothpaste was seriously annoyed.










So Toothpaste left and Ratty and Po got comfortable.










And of course _that_ has to be the box they're in when all this happens :


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I didnt even notice until you mentioned it. A box is a box lol my girls have played in tampon boxes before. If its made of cardboard it goes in the rat cage lol your boys are adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

They're all adorable


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

They're beautiful! Where did Toothpaste's name spring from? That made me laugh.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are so super adorable, oh my goodness!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! Toothpaste is my son's. He's 8 and that's the name he came up with. I've asked him why Toothpaste several times and he says that he looks like toothpaste. Yeah, I don't know either. We do get a lot of joke mileage out of the name though. Ratty is my daughter's, she's five and the name Ratty was, I kid you not, her ninth choice. Everytime he did something new she changed his name; Scratchy, Wiggles, Chewy, etc, etc. . .

My kids are so head over heels in love with these guys I can't bear to think about the day when we lose one.


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

they are adorable! such handsom cuddly boys!


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

They are all so winsome! The picture with your son's hands and Toothpaste cuddling is precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't take too many cage pictures because of all of the semi-embarrassing boxes that the boys love to "recycle".


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

So cute. I love their colors.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Toothpaste has an Awesome name. I think little kids are more creative with names. ;D

Oh and they are all amazing and adorable


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

I love them!! They are so snugly and big!! I hope my boys get like that! Squishy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, rats are just *the* best pets for kids. Teaches them responsibility of looking after an animal (cage to clean, feeding etc) and they're a nice size to handle. I very much like hamsters but I don't know why they're the top choice of small pet for children, a rat is much less likely to ever nip and unlike most hamsters, they really enjoy spending time with their owners.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

> I've said it before and I'll say it again, rats are just *the* best pets for kids.


I couldn't agree more. One of our boys, Po, is quite shy and startles easily; he's not exactly timid, but definately more reserved than the other two. Knowing how to be around him so he's comfortable has been a great learning experience for my kids. Especially my five year old who is rather high energy. I have to remind her now and then to go slow, but overall she is great about being considerate of all the rats.


----------

